# Map of Vistana Resort



## mrsstats (Feb 14, 2009)

Does anyone have a map of the Vistana Resort?  Looking to buy in the Lake section.  Just wanted to see where it is located at the resort.  Thanks.


----------



## amanven (Feb 14, 2009)

This is what you are looking for.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=29748332

Scroll down to post # 7. Ignore the first resort map picture because that is Vistana Villages. The next 2 pictures are of the two areas of Vistana Resort. One picture will have the Fountains and Lakes Sections and the other will have all the other sections on it. Post #6 shows some pictures of what the Vistana units (including the Lakes) look like after refurbishment. Hope this helps.


----------



## mrsstats (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you very much.


----------

